# Parallel plumbing



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have been doing some research on cisterns for rain-water collection / use in the home as well as well-water. Just wondering if anyone has considered to use parallel plumbing in their home, one set of pipes for cistern-water to be used inside the house for washing (clothes, dishes, flesh) and one set of pipes for drinking / cooking water?

Also, I was looking at the filters and air-pump on my fish-tank and was thinking that using a system similar to that in a cistern will help keep the water fresh. A friend of mine uses a windmill-based air-pump in their pond to keep oxygen in the water for their fish which is what gave me the idea in the first place.


----------



## georgem (Aug 26, 2009)

My parents have had a parallel system for 40 years now, cistern and well water. They have a set of valves that can connect either source to the rest of the house and each system has its own pump and pressure tank. Its worth the effort and additional expense in my opinion. The plumbing is such that the entire house can be served by the cistern, which is usually the higher quality water source, and when the well is in use, cistern water is still available for drinking/cooking at a special tap in the kitchen. I intend to duplicate their system in my own home, except that I hope to include more valves to be able to decide the source for each fixture, for example...in my opinion the toilet and the sink in a bathroom should be able to be fed from different sources by alignment of valves. My parents' well has a sediment and charcoal filter and then a water softener. The cistern has a sediment filter and a UV light. Both sources are drinkable, but the well has a lot of iron in it, not very tasty.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have something like in my house. I have city water, but I have to pay a sewage fee on it even if it waters the garden. I've had a well for a few years and connected to my hose bibs to feed the garden hoses. Since I have to pay for the sewer it's against code for me to hook up my well or the mini water tower I have to the washer machine or to the toilets, even though it would be very easy and safe to do. I would still have city water for drinking. So I would NEVER flush my toilets with the rain collection bladder on my roof to save wear and tear on my well pump. Most of the details are on my blog. The well system will be up in a couple days


----------

